# Bronze pour (metal foundry) Pictures!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Some new pics of the first metal pouring I went to at the local foundry. They were casting silicon bronze statues. These pictures show the foundry owner and his workers removing the crucible with the molten metal, skimming the surface of the metal for impurities, pouring into molds, and finally cleaning out any remaining gunk in the crucible. Enjoy!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I take it that was in rancho?


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Pretty dang cool.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey, actually it was in down town Sacramento. They have a foundry on R and 10th. I was pretty surprised there was one even remotely near me never mind 8 blocks away from my apartment.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I know the one your talking about, the city shuts it down every once in awhile for some reason or another. it opens back up a few day later.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 19, 2011)

wow great!
How hot is it there?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

At about 15 feet from the crucible you could really feel the heat from it. At about 5-8 feet it was uncomfortable but not hot enough to get a burn. At about 3-5 feet you'd get burns without a thick leather/wool overall.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 12, 2011)

That's really neat, I've seen the big boys do the same thing at a steel mill it is impressive seeing molten metal being poured..

Len


----------



## cdlourie (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow. That's cool! I've seen a glassblower do work before, kind of like metal, right?


----------

